# Big Sur



## freeandfun1 (Jul 16, 2005)

la Familia is thinking of going camping in Big Sur.  We like "primitive" camping and would like something near the beach.  So far, I have discovered Andrew Molera State Park but I am wondering if anybody knows of any others along the California coast that is worth considering.  We are looking for a bit of adventure with some nice hiking and some beautiful scenery and lastly, hopefully, some fish'n!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 24, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> la Familia is thinking of going camping in Big Sur.  We like "primitive" camping and would like something near the beach.  So far, I have discovered Andrew Molera State Park but I am wondering if anybody knows of any others along the California coast that is worth considering.  We are looking for a bit of adventure with some nice hiking and some beautiful scenery and lastly, hopefully, some fish'n!



Well if ya have not gone yet, look at the federal campsites.  They are all a little more primitive than the state sites.  Still have showers (some) and bathrooms, but the sites are more spaced out and the fire pits are those tall bohemiths that you can't see the fire.  Normal camping basically.  

Kirk creek has the best view.

Note though, the federal sites are first come first serve.  

Other than that, could not tell you about the state parks as i don't like that type of camping.  Too used to OR coast.  

If you don't make big sur, there are some pretty decent state parks here in san luis (montana de oro and morro bay).  

good luck!  Oh, I may not check this for a while so I'll pm you my email


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 24, 2005)

mendicino...great ocean and river kyacking...


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Oct 3, 2005)

Check out the national park on Folly Beach right outside Charleston, SC.  You can get primitive camping (bring lots of DEET for skeeters and a bb-gun for raccoons) plus you're in Folly, which is a nice little surfing town.  The park also has great running trails.  The locals are cool and you can go to the "washout" and surf small waves.  They have a pretty nice beach there, plus you're five minutes from Charleston, so you can go into the city at night to eat out, shop, or tour the historic district.  There are also ferried tours to Fort Sumter if you're into history like I am.  

I've only been to LA.  I wish I could go camping in Cali, I've always wanted to camp in the red wood forest.


----------



## speederdoc (Oct 4, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Check out the national park on Folly Beach right outside Charleston, SC.  You can get primitive camping (bring lots of DEET for skeeters *and a bb-gun for raccoons*)


Why would you shoot a raccoon with a bb gun?


----------



## GotZoom (Oct 4, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> a Familia is thinking of going camping in Big Sur. We like "primitive" camping and would like something near the beach. So far, I have discovered Andrew Molera State Park but I am wondering if anybody knows of any others along the California coast that is worth considering. We are looking for a bit of adventure with some nice hiking and some beautiful scenery and lastly, hopefully, some fish'n!





			
				Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Check out the national park on Folly Beach right outside Charleston, SC.  You can get primitive camping (bring lots of DEET for skeeters and a bb-gun for raccoons) plus you're in Folly, which is a nice little surfing town.  The park also has great running trails.  The locals are cool and you can go to the "washout" and surf small waves.  They have a pretty nice beach there, plus you're five minutes from Charleston, so you can go into the city at night to eat out, shop, or tour the historic district.  There are also ferried tours to Fort Sumter if you're into history like I am.
> 
> I've only been to LA.  I wish I could go camping in Cali, I've always wanted to camp in the red wood forest.



California coast - Charleston, SC. 

Did I miss that day in geography class?  I always thought these two were on opposite sides of the continent?


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Oct 4, 2005)

> Did I miss that day in geography class? I always thought these two were on opposite sides of the continent?



Thank you captain obvious!   



> Why would you shoot a raccoon with a bb gun?



Because in Folly National Park they travel in packs and try to steal stuff from you.


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 4, 2005)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> California coast - Charleston, SC.
> 
> Did I miss that day in geography class?  I always thought these two were on opposite sides of the continent?


Doesn't everyone travel over 2000 miles to camp?


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone travel over 2000 miles to camp?



how good is the room service?


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 4, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how good is the room service?


LOL...depends on "her"..


----------



## speederdoc (Oct 4, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Because in Folly National Park they travel in packs and try to steal stuff from you.


Can't you think of a more humane way to deter them?  

Unless you have your food locked up, anything they take is your fault anyway. Coons are smart and tenacious.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Oct 6, 2005)

> Can't you think of a more humane way to deter them?



What's inhumane about a bb gun?  It doesn't even break the skin unless you pump it up 10 times.  You give that sucker two or three pumps and it acts as a nice deterrent for raccoons.  Dogs too.

What are you, a PETA spokesman?


----------



## speederdoc (Oct 6, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> What's inhumane about a bb gun?  It doesn't even break the skin unless you pump it up 10 times.  You give that sucker two or three pumps and it acts as a nice deterrent for raccoons.  Dogs too.
> 
> What are you, a PETA spokesman?


No, I just thought I'd try on their dress to see what it felt like. I don't really give a fk. about varmints.   :happy2:


----------



## Eightball (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick's Point State Park, North of Eureka, California has beautiful camping sites, and the coast line is very beautiful and rugged.
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=417 





_ Located 25 miles north of Eureka California, Patrick's Point is a park located in the heart of California's coast redwood country. 

The park's dense forests of spruce, hemlock, pine, fir and red alder stretch over an ocean headland with lovely wildflower-festooned meadows.

A dramatic shoreline ranging from broad sandy beaches to sheer cliffs that rise high above the Pacific Ocean offers great opportunities to explore tide pools, search for agates and driftwood, watch whales, sea lions and brilliant sunsets.

The park offers several miles of hiking trails, a recreated Yurok Village, a native plant garden, visitor center, three family campgrounds, 2 group camps, a camp for hikers and bicyclists, and 3 group picnic areas.



Location/ Directions
The park is 25 miles north of Eureka and 56 miles south of Crescent City.

Seasons/Climate/Recommended clothing
40 - 65 degrees during summer.
35 - 55 degrees during winter.

Patrick's Point has night and morning fog almost all year. During the summer it sometimes doesn't lift for days at a time although beautiful, crystal-clear days can often be enjoyed in spring and fall. 

Rainfall averages about sixty inches a year, most of it falls between October and April.



Facilities - Activities

Sumêg Village 
Visit the recreated Yurok village - "Sumêg" - consisting of traditional style family houses, a sweat house, changing houses, a redwood canoe, and a dance house. The village is used by the local Yuroks for education of their youth and to share their culture with the public. Adjacent to Sumêg Village is a native plant garden where you will find native plants that were used for baskets, food and medicine.

Native American Plant Garden 
In 1997, this garden was established as a Native American plant garden which has plants that were used by the local Yuroks. The plantings in the garden are representative of the plants used for medicinal, basketry, substance, and ceremonial purposes. The Native American Plant Garden is located just east of and adjacent to the Yurok Indian Village. 

Trails (no dogs on trails or beach)
Six miles of trail lace throughout this diverse park, many with spectacular vistas. Hiking the Rim Trail you may see a harbor seal, sea lion and if you are lucky a gray whale. Octopus Tree Trail loops through a grove of old-growth Sitka spruce. Two all-access trails to coast overlooks are also available.

A couple of short, steep trails make it possible to reach the tops of Ceremonial Rock and Lookout Rock, old sea stacks that were left high and dry when the ocean receded. In some parts of the park, plant life is so luxuriant that hikers moving along the trail are sheltered and isolated by walls of vegetation  _


----------



## Yurt (Aug 2, 2014)

why in the world did you bump a 9 year old post?  

stalker
 [MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION]


----------

